# Dr. Miracle's Hair Products???



## kreeme (May 9, 2006)

Has anyone out there tried this line? One of my coworkers neighbor's uses it on her little girls hair. She has been using it for almost a year now and her hair is almost midback. She said it had been breaking off really bad and someone told her about this line. Have you guys tried it? I saw it at Kroger a few months ago, but scooted straight past it and grabbed me a few more Nexxus Products.   Here's a link to the products 
Dr. Miracle's


----------



## VelvetRain (May 9, 2006)

I saw them in sallys and was contemplating buying there tea tree shampoo or something and put it back once I realized how smelly it was.  _I really doubt that was the tea tree smell since I am familar with it. I don't like stinky products._


----------



## Super_Hero_Girl (May 9, 2006)

I've hear nothing but bad reviews of their products, not to mention their degrading ads.  I won't be trying anything made by this company!


----------



## Amina (May 9, 2006)

I tried their products but I don't like it at all.


----------



## HoneyDew (May 9, 2006)

Super_Hero_Girl said:
			
		

> I've hear nothing but bad reviews of their products, not to mention their degrading ads.  I won't be trying anything made by this company!




I know - I hate those ads!!


----------



## Bklynqueen (May 9, 2006)

My 2 year old suffers from dry scalp and would scratch her scalp to the point of literally scratching her hair out of her scalp!  I've used Dr. Miracles temple and nape balm and the bald spots cleared immediately.  Her grandmother was skeptical of me using it but whenever a new problem would arise, Dr. Miracle's took care of it.  It worked to retain most of my postpartem hair loss but I find it works extremely fast on children.  Try and see if it works for you.


----------



## sugaplum (May 9, 2006)

I received free samples of the Temple balm and the grease from the BSS next door to me.  I don't care for their products at all.  I thought my scalp was on fire!!


----------



## kreeme (May 9, 2006)

Aw dang. Thanks for the responses. I'm looking for something for my daughter and this is why I asked about it. I'm not too cool with the stinky smelling stuff either.  As long as it don't smell like the MTG stuff, I'm good.


----------



## Jbirds1 (May 9, 2006)

I just bought the nape and temple balm over the weekend in the gentle formula. Obviously I have no progress to report yet but so far I'm ok with the product. There is a tingly sensation but it does not last long nor is it intense (which is why I picked the genle formula in the first place). I dont find the smell that bad either.


----------



## Kimberly (May 10, 2006)

My persistent PJism led me to buy a few of Dr. Miracle's products...the hot gro, anti-breakage, and the shampoo...the hot gro is all gone but it was not anything spetacular...I think the shampoo is all gone, the bottle wasn't very big and I think my daughter used most of it, anyway...the anti-breakage is still around the house somewhere and may one day soon find it's way onto the product exchange board...after a while, my duaghter and I and most people I know who tried the products stopped feeling the tingle.

I bought the stuff because one of my co-workers in Memphis swore it was helping her hair grow out and she got several of us to try his line...We could all see that her hair was growing fast because the front of her hair was a blond chunk (think Keyshia Cole) and within weeks, she had a about an inch of black roots.

Oh, and the PJ in me still wants to try the conditioner.  Also, it's my experience that WalMart tends to sell the stuff about 50 cents cheaper than the BSS (7.48 for the shampoo as opposed to 7.99).


----------



## Vshanell (May 10, 2006)

I have never tried this stuff.  The grease smells like ham glaze.


----------



## kreeme (May 10, 2006)

Okay, I went on out and bought some last night. I got the Hot Grow Regular Strength and the Anti Breakage Strengthenig Creme. Let me start of by saying, I opened the container in the store and I thought to myself, it doesn't smell that bad. So I went ahead and purchased them. I got home and my daughter came in there and was like, "oh is that for me?!" I told her it was some stuff to help her hair grow. So she immediately opened the jar with excitement. The look on her face when she smelled it was priceless.    She smelled it and was like, "maybe I should try the other one, this one stinks."   So she opened the creme and was like, "are you sure this is going to work?"   It smelled like black licorace (sp?)   So I tested it on my scalp first to see if it "tingled." Well, there was no real tingling sensation. So I put a little of the hot oil on her scalp and sent her to bed. Later on that night, I put some of the creme on my scalp and oh my gosh. My head was on fire ALL night long.   It felt like someone had cut the top off of my head and just left it open. It stopped burning after about 30 minutes. So I said, I'll just use it on her before she goes to bed. I don't want the school calling me about my daughters hair on fire.   So anyway, we will see how this stuff pans out for her.  The smell is not a pleasant smell, but it's nowhere near as bad as the MTG.


----------



## LABETT (May 10, 2006)

I tried the hair scalp treatment and hated it because it was so hard to wash out.
The hot oil treatment was ok stopped my itches but I wont repurchase.


----------



## toinette (May 11, 2006)

i bought the temple cream i beiev it was and it sucked. it smelled like cloves and it sucked.


----------



## Starian (May 11, 2006)

Just don't try the relaxer... 

Had my hair breaking left and right for almost a month. Never again. I wouldn't buy a Dr. Miracle scrunchie...


----------



## notjanet (Jan 21, 2010)

ive been using this line for over a year and my hair is mid back so i have no complaints, its a part of,  my weekly regimen, and i like the tingle, just before i go to bed, puts me to sleep better lol


----------



## lux10023 (Jan 21, 2010)

while im not a fan of their advertising the temple balm did work for me--but the smell did not--so it had to go---- but my temple area did flourish...


----------



## yaya24 (Jan 21, 2010)

The conditioner left my (relaxed) hair a stiff, coated mess. I gave it away to a friend who wanted to try it


----------



## lushlady (Jan 21, 2010)

If it works that's great.  I just can't see myself buying this solely because of the ads.


----------



## mariofmagdal (Jan 21, 2010)

Never tried them, and have only hear poor reviews. I hope you find something that works. I hear Sulfur 8 has a kids version that is supposed to be really good.


----------



## LifeCoach (Jan 21, 2010)

Starian said:


> Just don't try the relaxer...
> 
> Had my hair breaking left and right for almost a month. Never again. I wouldn't buy a Dr. Miracle scrunchie...



I have been using the relaxer for about 3 years and i love it!


----------



## LaToya28 (Jan 21, 2010)

I bought a pack of the deep conditioning treatment since I'm looking for a new DC. It had a tee tree smell and it tingled a lot...almost too much. It did leave my hair nice and soft, but I wouldn't repurchase it. I hate their ads btw.


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Jan 21, 2010)

First of all, their products and ingredients are sub-par, second of all, their ads are some of the most offensive to black people I've ever seen 









​They will NEVER EVER get my money.

NEVER.


----------



## BellaM (Jan 21, 2010)

I tried Dr miracle...IT made my hair stink..The smell is so overpowering, its no joke...I still have the jar sitting on one of my shelves next to some cobwebs...


----------



## beans4reezy (Jan 21, 2010)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> ​
> ​


 
You can't be serious?


----------



## 30something (Jan 21, 2010)

The ingredients are very interesting....



DM16 Tingling *Intensive* Deep Conditioning Treatment- Super

Ingredients:   Thermaceutial Complex (Proprietary Blend ),Water ( Aqua), Mineral Oil (Parafinium Liquidum), Petrolatum, Glycerin, Polyquaternium -32, Polyquaternium – 10, Dimethicone, Lanolin alcohol, Menthol, Fragrance, Citric Acid, Propylene Glycol,
Diazodinyl Urea , Methylparaben , Propylparaben , Carmel

Doesn't seem intensive at all .. or conditioning. God knows what Thermaceutial complex is...

I never even seen those adds Blackmasterpiece posted. OMG! Thats like so wrong, on so many levels! "You don't just need a relaxer... you need a miracle.."


----------



## Hysi (Jan 21, 2010)

i don;t really like it. when i was relaxed i used the relaxeer once, burned the crap out of me and i used the oil sheen. it's supposed to be odorless and not fumy- the exact opposite. girl that stuff will choke you  to pieces. i paid 11 dollars for it and threw it away b/c each i sprayed it was killa!


----------



## NaturalBoss (Jan 21, 2010)

I've tried Dr. Miracle's and it wasn't worth buying again.  Actually, I've never even finished using the braid spray and the temple balm didn't do anything for my temples.  So what if it tingles, that doesn't necessarily mean it's doing anything spectacular.  Oh, I agree that the tv commercials are whack!


----------



## MzJai (Jan 22, 2010)

I've had a few of their products in the past and HATED THEM!

It wasn't until i started to research how to make my own hair products that i realized that the "tingle" that they advertise is SOOOOOO overrated!

I mix my castor oil with some peppermint oil and some aloe vera gel...spray on my scalp and i get a tingle. So i think the fact that they put tea tree oil in EVERYTHING will automatically make ur scalp tingle. Plus i think my natural ingredients are much healthier than anything they put in theirs.

I woudn't recommend their products to ANYONE. I think they are stinky, too harsh and chock full of NONSENSE!


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Jan 22, 2010)

beans4reezy said:


> You can't be serious?


Girl, it gets worse....trust me....I've seen some of their commercials and almost jumped thru the tv its a disgrace


----------



## jazii (Jan 22, 2010)

I don't like their hair products at all! I used the oil in High School, and my friends always laughed at me because of the smell of my hair lol.


----------



## My Friend (Mar 11, 2010)

I am not satisfied with my purchase and would like a refund. 

We apologize that you were not satisfied with your Dr. Miracle's purchase. We do have a money back guarantee. To receive a refund for the products you purchased please forward your full name, address, name of the products you purchased, and how much you paid for them to [email protected]. Once your information is received, please allow up to three weeks to receive your refund.


----------



## Lynn84 (Mar 11, 2010)

Those ads both commercial and magazine make me sick!












 I hate em!


----------



## OhSoOthentik (Apr 23, 2010)

Wow, I was wondering about the ingredients they use. May Aunt uses most of the Dr.Miracle's line. I was looking at the packaging and couldn't find the ingredients listed anywhere. Thanks for this post.


----------



## GL925 (Apr 23, 2010)

I WILL NEVER USE THEIR PRODUCTS AGAIN!!!!!!! Their deep conditioner left my hair in blotches. It was so difficult to comb out. I've heard nothing but BAD reviews from ppl that have used their products.


----------



## LilMissRed (Apr 23, 2010)

I tried their temple/balm cream and I was literally scratching my hair out!!! I'll never purchase anything in this line again nor would I suggest anyone else


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Apr 23, 2010)

I have never used that line, and will not because of their advertising.


----------

